# Problem z kodowaniem [solved]

## ggaaron

Zgodnie z poradnikiem znajdującym się na tym forum, oraz oficjalnym podręcznikiem gentoo dodałem kodowanie w konsoli na iso-8859-2 (które prawdę mówiąc nie działa, ale to mniej ważne teraz=), w X-ach ustawiłem zmienne środowiskowe, tak żeby działały polskie znaki, ale system wypisywał wszystko po angielsku, zmieniłem też czcionkę, bo ta domyślna nie miała polskich znaków, no i teraz pojawia się problem. Polskie znaki działają, ale jakoś inaczej - mogę je wpisywać, wszystko ok, ale pliki które kiedyś już miałem mające nazwy z polskimi znakami wyglądają dziwnie (czytaj nie działają - są jakieś dziwne znaczki). Część plików jest z windowsa, ale większość była zapisywana pod ubuntu - jedne i drugie nie mają polskich znaków. Moje pytanie brzmi:

1. Czy ubuntu używa dziwnego kodowania, czy to ja najpewniej mam coś źle zrobione i wszyscy normalni ludzie nie odczytają poprawnie nazwy mojego pliku.

2. Mam płyty zapisane pod windą, też źle działa kodowanie - da się podmontować cd z innym kodowaniem niż reszta systemu?

Jestem dość początkujący i z góry dzięki za pomoc=)Last edited by ggaaron on Sun May 27, 2007 1:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dadzior

 *Quote:*   

> Część plików jest z windowsa, ale większość była zapisywana pod ubuntu - jedne i drugie nie mają polskich znaków. Moje pytanie brzmi: 
> 
> 1. Czy ubuntu używa dziwnego kodowania, czy to ja najpewniej mam coś źle zrobione i wszyscy normalni ludzie nie odczytają poprawnie nazwy mojego pliku."

 

Też tak mam. tworzyłem pliki pod SuSE, a na gentoo nie odczytuje mi poprawnie znaków .

 *Quote:*   

> 2. Mam płyty zapisane pod windą, też źle działa kodowanie - da się podmontować cd z innym kodowaniem niż reszta systemu?

 

potraktuj pliczki iconv'em. Ale z jakiego kodowania na jakie przekonwertowac, to juz nie mam pojęcia  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ggaaron

Zrobiłem test i plik z gentoo odczytywany przez ubuntu ma niepoprawne polskie znaki w nazwie=/ Na szczęście w środku pliku wszystko jest ok. Jest jakaś specjalna przyczyna takiego zachowania?

2. Na płycie sobie niczego nie wyedytuje;) Do tego jak kazałem mu zmieniać z kodowania windowsowego to powiedział, że napotkał nieznany znak=) Ale dzięki, może to kwestia opcji programu.

od raku: ort.

----------

## Raku

 *ggaaron wrote:*   

> Zrobiłem test i plik z gentoo odczytywany przez ubuntu ma niepoprawne polskie znaki w nazwie=/ Na szczęście w środku pliku wszystko jest ok. Jest jakaś specjalna przyczyna takiego zachowania?

 

polskie znaki mogą byc kodowane w utf-8 i iso-8859-2.

----------

## przemos

Nie chciałbym nikomu nic narzucać, ale moją radą jest przejście na utf8. Dość długo używam w systemie utf8 i żadnych problemów, może poza niektórymi man-ami. Co do plików z windowsa - pokaż z jakimi opcjami montujesz partycję (/etc/fstab)

----------

## jabol

@przemos: a jakiej czcionki (konsola) używasz do UTF8?

----------

## ggaaron

```
/dev/sda3        /home         ext3      noatime                0 2

/dev/sr0         /mnt/cdrom    auto      noauto,user            0 0
```

Może zadam podstawowe pytanie - jak mam sprawdzić jakie mam kodowanie teraz? Pamiętam, że gdzieś gdzie się wpisywało dopisałem pl z iso-8859-2 i utf-8. Poza tym jak już napisałem wcześniej ustawiłem wszystko zgodnie z how-to, żebym miał polskie znaki. ale z tego co się orientuję, to oba kodowania mają polskie znaki. Co do utf-8 to chyba nie był by dla mnie problem (znaczy nie widzę przeciwwskazań - man-a i tak mam po angielsku) jeśli tylko ktoś by mi dał link do jakiegoś how-to=)

Jak tak czytam ten swój post to chyba straszne głupoty piszę=/

Dzięki za pomoc.

Edit: no i piszę nie czytając - skoro mogę używać obu kodowań, to jak sprawdzić jakie mam teraz i zmienić na inne?

----------

## przemos

 *jabol wrote:*   

> @przemos: a jakiej czcionki (konsola) używasz do UTF8?

 

cat /etc/conf.d/consolefont | grep -v ^#

CONSOLEFONT="lat2-16"

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-2_to_uni"

@ggaaron:

```
locale
```

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/utf-8.xml

----------

## ggaaron

Super, dzięki - ubuntu używa utf-8 a ja go nie używałem... Już działa  :Very Happy:   Tylko vim coś marudzi jeszcze, ale na tej stronie jest jak go zmusić do działania, więc mam nadzieję, że mi się uda=) Wielkie dzięki.

----------

